# Bestselling YA romance: Just Pretending (PERMA FREE on all digital platforms)



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

[size=12pt]When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?










Read the book for free on Amazon now!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MDWDSGQ

Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome and all of the info!! I look forward to connecting more with readers and fellow authors through KBoards!


----------



## GlitterCamp (May 28, 2015)

This looks really fun!!!  I totally just got my free copy!!  YAY!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

GlitterCamp said:


> This looks really fun!!! I totally just got my free copy!! YAY!


I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GlitterCamp (May 28, 2015)

DanaCBurkey said:


> I hope you enjoy it!


I read the book yesterday and it was soooo good! Is the rest of the series online too? I read the first bit of the new one at the back of this one and already want to read more!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Glad you hear you enjoyed it @GlitterCamp. Changed, the second book in the series is on Kindle here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MX0BB6M?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

And the whole series is here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7VKY5E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

The series is actually going to be on a free promo soon. I will let you know when that is a little closer!


----------



## ASA (May 30, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

I hope you enjoy the book @ASA!


----------



## ASA (May 30, 2015)

I read the book. It was really good!


----------



## GlitterCamp (May 28, 2015)

I got the whole series now! so cool!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Glad you could get the whole series! I look forward to seeing what you think of it when you are done reading!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get your copy now!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Check out Just Pretending now, and in just 11 days read my new book Locket Full of Secrets!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

My new book is out in just 3 days! In the mean time, check out this free YA romance!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get your copy now, free for readers in USA, Canada, and England!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get this book now for a quick and cute summer read!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)




----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Head over to Amazon and get your Kindle copy today! FREE for all Kindle readers!!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Just Pretending is the first book in the Hearts to Follow Series, and is now only $.99 for all readers!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ










When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Just Pretending is FREE today on Kindle! Get it now, and also get the second book in the Hearts to Follow Series: Changed!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc

When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MX0BB6M/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

Summer has known Nick for years. His reputation around school is less than desirable, but when school starts something is different. Nick is no longer with cheerleader Gina, but despite the rumor he cheated on her Summer is finding herself falling for his charm. Is he really different, or he is still the same guy from the rumors of partying and failing classes?


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up Just Pretending now on Kindle and fall in love with this short and sweet teen romance! This cute story is sure to give your weekend some simple joy, especially if you read for FREE with your Kindle Unlimited subscription!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up your copy of Learning To Fly, and leave a review! With 39 posted reviews, can we make it to 50 before the new year? Give it a try now, and read this cute book, perfect for summer! 

www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Read Just Pretending FREE on Kindle Unlimited, and enjoy this sweet end of summer romance!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Good news!

Just Pretending is now FREE on all platforms! It is set as perma-free.

Also, I am at 39 reviews for it. I would simply LOVE to get to 50 reviews before June, so anyone that would be able to also leave an honest review would be AMAZING!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get your copy for free now! Also, please consider leaving an honest review when you're done reading. Only 11 more reviews until my goal of 50!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

This PERMA FREE book is only 11 reviews away from 50! Please help me reach this milestone by posting an honest review! It's a short and fun read, and FREE!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get your FREE copy of this YA romance, and please consider writing an honest review. only 10 more until I reach my goal of 50 reviews!


www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up Just Pretending for FREE! This short and sweet love story is perfect for a quick read:

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up Just Pretending for FREE on Kindle now! I'm only 10 reviews away from reaching my goal of 50, so if you give it a read please consider posting an honest review! 


www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up Just Pretending is FREE on Kindle and ALL other digital platforms.

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Just Pretending it a sweet YA romance novella. And, it currently has 41 reviews. I would LOVE to get it to 50 before the end of 2017. Please consider picking up a FREE copy and posting an honest reveiw:

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

I'm only 9 honest reviews away from 50! It would mean the WORLD to me if you could give it a FREE read and post your thoughts! Would LOVE to make it to 50 before the start of 2018!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1506892096&sr=8-12&dpID=410hpyCAUqL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1506892096&sr=8-12&dpID=410hpyCAUqL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1506892096&sr=8-12&dpID=410hpyCAUqL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1506892096&sr=8-12&dpID=410hpyCAUqL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up Just Pretending for FREE on all digital platforms now, and PLEASE consider leaving an honest review! With only 9 reviews to go until I reach 50, I would LOVE to hit that milestone before the first of the year!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up Just Pretending now, and fall in love with this short and cute romance for teens!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ

Everything in Cam's life is finally going right. Despite many of her best friend being out of town for the summer, she is ready to have some fun. With her good friend Josh by her side, Cam is just starting to really enjoy the time off school, when Nick comes wandering back into her life. It's been a year since Cam last saw Nick, but the wound is still fresh. The heartbreak Nick caused so long ago left Cam in pieces. Now that he is back, she is quickly falling apart one again. And the fact that he brought his new girlfriend Gina along for his vacation is only making it worse. Not wanting to see the shell of a person Cam once was thanks to Nick, Josh comes up with an idea: he will play the role of Cam's boyfriend to make Nick jealous. Although the plan seems impossible, Cam quickly realizes it's working. Or at least it seems like it's working from the outside. But to everyone on the inside things get messy fast. With feelings, emotions, and kissing flying all around, will Cam ever stop the pretending and land the true love she's been looking for?

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

FREE on Kindle Unlimited and all digital platforms! Pick it up now, and consider giving it an honest review. Only 8 away from 50!!!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Free for all Kindle Unlimited readers!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ










https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

FREE ya romance, perfect for summer for readers of all ages! 


www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Pick up your copy for FREE on Amazon Kindle!

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dana+burkey+just+pretending










https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dana+burkey+just+pretending

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dana+burkey+just+pretending


----------

